# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Yii Framework >  سوال در مورد model find

## hooman.pro

سلام کد زیر رو نگاه کنید

$question=  Question::model()->with(array('answers'))->find();

اگر درست نوشته باشم کد میره تمام سوال هایی که پاسخ دارن رو میاره
حالا من میخوام یه چیزی بنویسم که تمام سوال هایی که توسط مثلا یوزر 10 تاحالا جوابی دریافت نکردن رو بیاره . تو جدول answer فیلد user_id هست

----------


## googoli

Question::model()->with(array('answers'=>array('condition'=>'user_id  ='.$user_id)))->findAll

----------

